# Anxiety



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of any anxiety pills that you can buy from those natural therapy shops? My doctor wont subscribe them to me because he says that those pills are addictive and he wont subscribe them to people under 21. I am in line for a job at the local airport which will mean weird working hours and lately i have been feeling really nervous which isnt helping my ibs so i was thinking that some anti anxiety pills would help. If anyone knows or has a better idea i would love to hear it.Jessica


----------



## froggiegirl (Mar 8, 2005)

I have been looking into alternative medications and I have not yet found anything that helps anxiety in the herbal area yet but I am sure that there is something. I will keep looking. If you ask me Jesse you need to find a new doctor if he will not perscribe you something for anxiety. You may want to start out with Lexapro 10 mg. That is what I started with. I am not a doctor, I am 24 with IBS-D and when i was first diagnosed I was having anxiety attacks just trying to get in the car to get to work. I am now on Lexapro 20 mg, And my anxiety stays pretty controlled. I still have occasional issues when I have an important meeting or if I let my imagination get the best of me. But once again please seek a new doctor, there is not reason that you should suffer with no help. Is this your gastro doctor or PCP? I had to go to my PCP for the anxirty and depression because my gastro doctor did not feel comfortable perscribing the pills. Now both my doctors work together. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks I only live in a small town so i dont have a gastro doctor the nearest one is a 6hrs drive away so i just see a normal doctor. I think that there might be some in the pharmacy in the natural therpy section I'm gonna check it out the next time I go up town. I would see another doctor but to be perfectly honest any other one had turned out to be a nut job so I will just have to find alternatives to the things he wont prescribe.Maybe I will start seeing a psychiatrist (my parents will be so pleased at forking out more money) maybe that might also help.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I've heard the herbal stuff 'St Johns Wort' can help, but be careful it can interfere with the pill. Maybe it's just a British thing though?


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

Im not "active" I only take the pill for period pain so maybe I should try it, hey I will try most things once.


----------

